# Protéger une application par mot de passe ?



## ErickMichel (5 Janvier 2002)

Bonjour,

Comment puis-je protéger une application par mot de passe sans devoir changer l'utilisateur du MAC ?
Il y avait jadis un utilitaire (Applock vers 0.6) qui faisait ce travail très simplement mais il plante en OS 9.2.
Il y a bien Ghost et quelques'autres logiciel de sécurité mais ils se bornent tous à rendre le fichier invisible. Moi je voudrais qu'au moment ou l'on clique sur l'icone une boite s'ouvre et demande un mot de passe pour aller plus loin.

Merci . Tous les conseils sont les bien venu.

Erick


----------



## Pimus (6 Janvier 2002)

FileGuard doit faire ça.
http://www.alsyd.com 

Ca coute dans les 100 .


----------

